# Accupunture during FET



## Mrs PS (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi - I had my FET yesterday and have been told that accupunture can help with coping with stress and infertility issues in general.
Can anyone tell me if they have tried this - and also if their are any risks involved?
Thanks
xxxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I found acupuncture very helpful during my first cycle and have just booked to start again.  Provided you use a qualified acupuncturist there are no risks that I know of. but I will say one thing... make sure the acupuncturist you choose is qualified for infertility problems.  Not all of them are.

good luck


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Mrs PS,

Like you i am considering accupuncture alongside my FET too as have heard lots of good things about it! Only thing i am wondering is whether its more effective if its the lady with the problem rather then the man. 3 friends of mine all had accupuncture alongside treatment(female had the problem) and they all fell pregnant.

The lady i plan on seeing specialise in Womens Health especially IVF and she also likes to see the man especially if its him with the problem. Thing is we cant afford to have both of us doing it so just thinking which one of us would it be more beneficial for!!

Good luck Olivia xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs PS (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Guys
Thanks for the feedback - I will investigate further and will hopefully book for some treatment asap - will let you know how i get on

Thanks and good luck to you both x


----------



## besttwin (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend acupuncture before a FET? And how does it help?


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hi besttwin,

I would be interested to hear too as I am thinking about it although struggling to find a fertility specialist near me.

Michlou x


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

hi ladies, i dont have the treatment because of the travelling and cost but i know in our clinic in the reception they have posters and leaflets advertising local professionals, so might be worth a try looking at yours
kirst x


----------



## stevie3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi

I had acupuncture before my fresh cycle.... and got a BFP.  Ill do the same before my FET late this year.

It works by helping the embryo implant..... Im not sure how exactly?
One thing I would say is start having treatment earlier than just the day of transfer.... I had a trial run just after my EC and came out in cold sweats .... and was so so hot..... and really glad that hadnt happened after my ET.  There were no sypmtoms after the real one....well except for a BFP!!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

I am going for a FET later this month and am trying acupuncture (didn't try it on my ICSI cycles).

Apparently a study in Germany showed it can make a difference - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/1933901.stm

My acupuncturist said that you can just have treatment on ET day (an it make a difference), but I decided to have a course leading up to ET.

One thing I would say is make sure you get an acupuncturist who is recommended by fertility clinics, as not all acupuncturists specialise in fertility treatment. I'm very impressed with mine - she knew all the details about IVF/ICSI/FET - all the medicines, issues etc...

Karenanna xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I just had my FET on thursday at 1pm in spain and had acupunture today. She was really good and it was not painful. She advised that it helps the embroy implant.

jenny


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi ladies

ive been having acupuncture for the last few weeks and intend to have it right through until test date around the 4th october (providing my last 2 embies survive ) just wondered how often i should be going around transfer time?? i just go every week now but im wondering if i should go more regularly over those weeks?? she also does me free massages with the chinese oils from time to time, is that safe after transfer i was told after my last cycle to put nothing warm on my lower stomach whilst in the 2WW, should i stop her using the infared lamp?? she usually directs it straight on my lower half. i quite like having that on so will miss it! dont wanna boil my embies tho! 

thanks
karen x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Karen

i had accupuncture on my last cycle. I was recommended to have a session every week leading up to,  just before e/c, preferably on the day. Then just before ( same Day) and just after transfer ( same day) Unfortunately i needed a GA for ET so couldn't have the one after. 

I am sure that if you tell your therapsits about your treatment they will only use places and oils that are suitable. 

Take care XXX


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Karen,

I had acupuncture before on my last two cycles, through stimming on a fresh cycle, each week and on day of and just before et, and directly after. I am doing it again but start this fri so until i get there won't know what she suggests about FET. I am still down regging atm. I wouldn't use anything that is going to heat up the area, (other than sometimes the needle itself does generate some heat occasionally- if it's a tender point that needs work on). I would def not use the lamp - hot water bottles are a no no, as are baths in the 2ww, as you mustn't let your temp rise from normal body temp, so as not to damage the environment for the embies so a lamp that is directly on this area will surely follow suit.

How about just asking for a nice massage on your shoulders to relieve the stress and tension the 2ww brings, instead?  and just ask to have the 'door of infants' and 'gate of life' points worked on down below, that focus on the areas you need to stimulate blood to the uterus and keep it from stagnating. from memory one was a the base of the back and one around the abdomen, around the pelvic line.

Good luck,
Love SPG.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Does your acupuncturist have sound experience with fertility treatment ?  If so, then they should be fine with you having a session following ET.

There is a particular protocol they usually adhere to when having IVF and certain points they insert the needles just before and just after plus during 2ww.

I would be vary cautious after ET of taking any herbal remedies though and also the massage, oils and heat lamps, including things like burning moxa on your tummy...think best to avoid all of those.  You do need to keep your back and belly covered and warm but you don't want to raise your temperature which moxa/heat lamp etc could do.

I've not had acupuncture for some time now but did have it very regularly for several years, including weekly sessions for few months leading up to IVF/FET treatment and all the way through the actual cycle....I had a session just before and just after ET (within hours usually) and then mid way through 2ww.....and that was through 4 of our 6 treatment cycles, including both natural FETs (both FETs were chem pgs, fresh cycles were BFN  )

There's more information on the Acupuncture sub-board under the main Complementary Therapies board.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi i've been having acupuncture too and will be due to test the week after you. My doctor said that she would increase treatments now to twice a week to stimulate everything (my DP says he's sure the only thing getting stimulated is the bank balance!  ) but I did enquire about treatment around ET as we are doing FET so dont need EC and she has said the same as everyone else has recommended which is one before, one on and one the day after ET so you might want to give that a go.

Can i ask anyone though are the gates of....sorry can't remember the names roughly around the abodmen area and top of the pelvic area cos that is where I get my treatment as well as one needle in each of my shines which I have to say is not the most pleasant!!  

Hope you are all ok or as ok as you can be when undergoing any form of treatment!! Luv angels82 xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi angels82

If I remember correctly (but it's been a while),  then 'door of infants' and 'gate of life' points are around the abdomen.....but which points you have the needles inserted can vary between people because it's dependant on your pulse, your tongue, where you are in cycle/treatment and your general medical history....so one person may have needles in certain points and another may have them in another.  Generally the points just before and just after ET remain the same though....there's info on the protocol on the board I mentioned in previous post....I've had the "German protocol".

I've had needles inserted in ankles, shins, upper legs, knees, wrists, thumbs, head, ear, back, belly/abdomen....pretty much everywhere...and really does vary session to session, person to person, geared to what we all specifically need.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Hi Karen  
Me again.I have had acupuncture once a week and also the day before ET and on ET and the day after.I'm also having one more before i test on Friday.I think its up to you and how you feel about how many treatments you want to do.It does really help you relax and i never want to leave when i go  
It makes me feel like I'm doing something to help my snowbabies snuggle in warm.I suppose if they told us to stand on our heads for the 2 we would  
Hope your doing ok?
Lou x x


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Natasha thats great i'll ask for that when i go back this week, can i check though if you have ever found acupuncture uncomfortable? I keep reading how relaxed everyone feels after it and although i do feel a bit relaxed i'm normally dying for her to come and take them out as the sensation of having the needles in isnt so much painful as really aching is that normal?? xxx


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for all the replies lovely ladies

angels i dont find it painful as such but i do find if i move me feet or legs once the needles are in i can feel an aching going up the nerves from some of them. i really dont like that so make sure im extra comfy when she starts so i dont have to move.  also if one spot is particularly uncomfortable my lady says you must tell them as they are probably sitting right on a nerve or in a follicle  i have had this a few times and usually when she moves the needle its totally painless

Louise  for OTD. i think i might go the morning of ET depending what time its at. wont be able to go the day before though as she doesnt open n a sunday. maybe a few hours before and the next day will be good. i have 5 sessions paid for and i want to use them all in the 2WW so ill be like a pin cushion hehehe

im def gonna try this chinese massage though. she gave me a free half session the other day and it was LUSH!


----------



## angels82 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi thanks for that I will mention it when i go next and maybe drop a few hints about a free chinese massage as that sounds good!  xx


----------



## laurafitz (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello all,

Does anyone have an acupuncturist that they can recommend working in Manchester? I live in Oldham and am looking for someone to treat me during FET. I have someone at the moment but I'm not sure if she's any good! I never seem to feel any different after the treatment and the needles dont feel 'heavy' when they're in as they have in the past with other practitioners... I could be wrong but I'd be interested to hear what other people think?

Thanks in advance...

Laura x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Both Dh and myself have had acupuncture at the Shulang Clinic in Didsbury. I've never had it before so can't compare but would recommend this clinic. It aint cheap - but I loved the treatment! if you need anymore details pm me!
We did go a few years ago & I assume the Dr is still there.


----------



## Chillz (May 14, 2010)

I'm not in your area but I'm currently getting acupuncture for FET with a chinese medicine acupuncturist they believe in releasing the bad energy from the body and they work close with IVF patients. You should look one up in your area.


----------

